# MK vs. Dooney vs. Coach



## pandorabox

Which would you choose I was debating on some Dooney leather and then I saw the MK and thought they were preeeetttyyyy....

Thoughts?


----------



## BgaHolic

Out of the three, I'd say some MK's are the lightest in weight out of the 3 you mention. Otherwise, it's just a matter of what style you like.  DB bags are the most classic looking from the three companies you choose but also the heaviest in weight. HTH's!


----------



## poonski

I was once a Coach fanatic, but that phase has passed. Today, I prefer MK over Coach anytime.


----------



## Marie Lee

I love all 3 and buy all 3, sometimes if a brand doesn't have many I like for a bit,  I favor the others.  Maybe DB holds up better than MK, mine are fine, but I'm easy on bags over all. I have seen MK bags in stores with wear issues, at Dillards, last week.I think Coach hardware is not as substantial lately.  When DB  had what I call it's cutesy stage, I  moved away for a bit, but I think it's hotter than ever now.  Coach lost it's appeal for a bit for me, but there are a number of fall bags looking great.  From my experience, all are  good.  Go for the ones that speak to you


----------



## dwebb

I would say Dooney and Bourke.  I am not really a fan of the MK bags; however I like some of the the Michael Kors (premium label) bags.  When comparing Dooney and Bourke to Coach, I definitely like Dooney.  Coach has lost its appeal with me over 10 years ago.  The leather is cheaper quality and the price is very expensive for what you get.  Coach was hot when the leather was made of the same leather from baseball gloves.  That was the legacy.  Dooney and Bourke on the other hand was quite cheesey with all the rainbow colors; however I loved the Alto line.  The Alto line reminds me of some of the leather that Hermes uses and the vachetta from the LVs.


----------



## indiaink

Actually, the Dooney & Bourke Dillen and Dillen II line is very lightweight, I have enjoyed my Dillen II satchel very much for that reason!

If you want unique, don't go with Coach as everybody and their grandmother (and aunt, sister, and neice) carries the brand.  It has definitely over-saturated the American market.  Ladies who 'snatch up' their bargains at their factory stores aren't getting bargains but exactly what Coach wanted them to buy and at their price, it just befuddles my mind to contemplate how we're being taken by Coach. LOL.

MK - I've only looked at a couple, the hardware was too heavy for me.


----------



## grietje

I think MK is more modern and Dooney a bit more classic. Dooney's price point is  bit lower too, I think.

Don't even get me started about Coach (see India's comment above).


----------



## pandorabox

poonski said:


> I was once a Coach fanatic, but that phase has passed. Today, I prefer MK over Coach anytime.




Really? Why might I ask?


----------



## labelwhore04

MK all the way!!


----------



## poonski

pandorabox said:


> Really? Why might I ask?



I started buying Coach when I was 14 y/o, i used to love their bags very much. I guess since i'm now much older and my taste has matured. Some coach bags are nice but the brand itself has lost its appeal to me because pretty much everyone has one and i honestly don't see coach as designer anymore. They're so saturated in the US that even my little cousin who's only 7 has something coach. I only have one MK and got it at an amazing price. I've had it for about 6-8 months and the leather has been holding up very well. I use it mainly for school to store my textbooks and folders. Even with some minor abuse, the bag is still looking great! It has definitely surpassed my expectation of the brand. And also, they're not as loud and everywhere like Coach is. Which is why i prefer MK over Coach, hope this helps. 

I did a reveal on the MK i bought here: http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/my-first-mk-whos-up-for-a-reveal-641949.html


----------



## HauteMama

I've never been that big a fan of Dooney, although their leather bags are typically high quality. I am very selective regarding Coach and MK because both of them can have great quality leather bags at times and not-so-great things at other times. I haven't purchased Coach in about two years, as there just haven't been bags that excite me (although if they have an anniversary line in the fall I will take a look). MK has had a few winners in the last year or so, though.


----------



## gladiola1167

MK definitely!


----------



## pandorabox

poonski said:


> I started buying Coach when I was 14 y/o, i used to love their bags very much. I guess since i'm now much older and my taste has matured. Some coach bags are nice but the brand itself has lost its appeal to me because pretty much everyone has one and i honestly don't see coach as designer anymore. They're so saturated in the US that even my little cousin who's only 7 has something coach. I only have one MK and got it at an amazing price. I've had it for about 6-8 months and the leather has been holding up very well. I use it mainly for school to store my textbooks and folders. Even with some minor abuse, the bag is still looking great! It has definitely surpassed my expectation of the brand. And also, they're not as loud and everywhere like Coach is. Which is why i prefer MK over Coach, hope this helps.
> 
> I did a reveal on the MK i bought here: http://forum.purseblog.com/michael-kors/my-first-mk-whos-up-for-a-
> reveal-641949.html




I totally see your point. I saw a few kids with Coach and I was surprised. My hubby bought me my first Coach wristlet in Dec for Xmas and I wanted a Coach bag. So I got one.. Then I got my 1st Dooney- yes I love that multicolor. Years ago my BF gave me a DB flap wristlet and back then it was still made in the US and that sucker is still holding up! 

So now I really want a leather and came across the MK at Macy's site. My plan it to go Memorial weekend to go shopping and se what they have.. 

Your MK is awesome and shiny and I want to hug it... 

I am currently eyeing a Portofino DB tote and a pocket sac from the same line. I heard it was good leather and they are on sale .. Then I saw the MK... 

Dilemma.. I am trying to choose. 

thanks for the explain


----------



## jade

Personally, I think the bags are pretty similar in price, but have very different personalities:
Dooney: older, classic all-American
Coach: either super trendy, teeny bopper or updated All-american classics (more hardware)
Michael Kors: updated All-American Classics, trendy (for the 30+) (more hardware)

In my neck of the woods, MK bags are getting really popular.  They have been opening up stores in the upscale malls with Coach bags.  Dooney's have been very popular with the >50s.

A few years ago, Dooney and Coach were fighting over the teeny boppers, but Dooney didn't have anything for the women in between (25-45) and Coach did and started pitching "Affordable luxury."  

Once Coach coined affordable luxury, as a counterpoint to the colorful LV monograms, they added colorful signature fabric and lots more signature bags and logos. They also aimed to be the first mass market "luxury" brand, and began to move lots of manufacturing oversees in order to drive profits and the stock price.  (Coach was spun off from Sara Lee and IPOed during this period.)  And of course everyone began to think it was played out, and Coach began to become a very recognizable popular brand for counterfeits.  These days, Coach has regained some balance, targeted the younger logo conscious people, and adding more of the "updated classics" for the trendier young woman. They don't have as many options for the traditonals anymore, but business is still booming.  MK and Coach have similar quality, (but in my experience Coach has a much better warranty/customer service policy. No clue about Dooney, I haven't ever bought one.

Old school Coaches last forever, my aunt has a 25 year old one that is her daily bag, and it still looks pretty good.

For me, I like classic bags with a modern twist (and soft leather).   Dooney bags are stiffer, so I tend to like the shapes but not the leather.  

All 3 of your choices have great classic or updated timeless bags, but they could give off wildly different perceptions for people who read into brand preferences, but you can't go wrong.  For the average person you encounter, they are all "nice bags."  (the TPF hierarchy, that's another story.)


----------



## songofthesea

i love all 3....all 3 are made of great leather and mk and coach have great hardware...d an b also has great hardware but not as prominent as the other two...there are very light coach bags...i have a patent leather one now that weighs nothing...mk has some heavy ones and some lighter ones, i love his bags...so, i don't really think you can go wrong!


----------



## Marie Lee

jade above mentioned Brahmin, they are in the same price range, and all  shapes, leathers, some  beautiful colors, many great bags, check them out if you haven't lately.


----------



## handbagaddict80

I used to be a big fan of Dooney & Bourke and had a long time love affair with Coach.  Dooney is classic and very durable.  Coach is trendy and a tad more expensive than Dooney.  From my experience my Dooney bags have proven to be more durable.  I haven't bought either brands in a couple years now and have never owned a MK.  I have liquidated my closet of Dooney and Coach and I am building my Louis Vuitton collection.


----------



## Aprilmay

To be honest I would prefer to vote on a particular bag -In saying that Choose what you love- all three brands have bags I would carry but then again I have seen styles from all three I wouldn't.what I'm really saying its too much of a generalisation do you have anything in mind?


----------



## BerryWriter

I love Coach and D&B. I'm not real familiar with Michael Kors. Don't want to be either-afraid I'll get addicted to yet more bags!


----------

